
Tronc Is Building a Shadow Newsroom Full of Scabs, L.A. Times Staffers Fear - SirLJ
http://m.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/los-angeles-times-scab-fears_us_5a6a09bbe4b06e2532657c66
======
DrScump

      an upcoming network of unpaid contributors, along the lines of the one D’Vorkin implemented at Forbes.
    

Exactly how HuffPost itself used, in other words.

